# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Cardio? hgh before or after cardio?

## pioneer69

hi people, ive been jin(only) for about 3-4 months now at 2iu's 5 on 2 off and its working wonders, my question is that to speed up the process of fat burning as goin on holiday in 7 weeks, i have started running for 30 mins in the morning at 5am, when would it be most beneficial for me to take the shot, before i go for the run or after the run?? and any other tips to speed up the fat burning? any advice would be much appreciatted.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Take it before, so you have less time to wait before you eat your breakfast (assuming it has carbs). 

as for fat burning tips, that's a fairly broad question.... fat burning tips in regard to what? diet? exercise? supplementation? drugs?.... 

cheers

----------


## pioneer69

thanks for the reply, so if i go for a run at 5am, should i shoot like 10 mins before or could i just shoot and run straight away on empty stomach, after the run i normally jus have a protein shake, which only has about 3 grams or carbs...
and fat burning tips to try and lower my body fat % as much as possible within 7 weeks, is there anything i can take with jin to speed it up? 
and diet high protein, low carbs? 
exercise iam doing 30 min cardio in the morning and then heavy weights in the evening followed by 30 mins cardio

cheers

----------


## Kingweb50

You can inject the hgh then walk out the door and do cardio and be fine.

----------


## Dagron

> thanks for the reply, so if i go for a run at 5am, should i shoot like 10 mins before or could i just shoot and run straight away on empty stomach, after the run i normally jus have a protein shake, which only has about 3 grams or carbs...
> and fat burning tips to try and lower my body fat % as much as possible within 7 weeks, is there anything i can take with jin to speed it up? 
> and diet high protein, low carbs? 
> exercise iam doing 30 min cardio in the morning and then heavy weights in the evening followed by 30 mins cardio
> 
> cheers


That sounds good, just remember to include ample veggies and *****-3 fats, if you find you can't get enough veggies in find a good fiber powder, they are a life saver and will keep you from those binge cheats where you're ravenously hungry and someone at work shows up with treats... GL

----------


## pioneer69

thanks for the response, iam getting a little confused with whether its better to takes shot and then go do cardio or take a shot and then wait a few hours before workout, as gear has mentioned in a previous thread i have read quote 
'If you want to be on the safe side I say never have a shot right before training. I would rather miss out on having HGH while training than interupting my own production. If you are keen on having a shot before training I say have a shot a few hours before you train, but not right before training. A shot PWO would be safer than a shot before workout IMO.'

Gear? can u have any input in this and clear my confusion up? cheers

----------


## Gear

I would be really carefull when taking HGH too close to you cardio session. You have to remember that your body can produce its own HGH when we exercise, so if you were to cardio immidietly post injection you would be creating a chance of interrupting your natural production. This being the case, I would probably cardio about an hour post injection.

-Gear

----------


## peteroy01

i thought that your body only have increased outputs of HGH after intense training?

----------


## Gear

> i thought that your body only have increased outputs of HGH after intense training?


You're right. You're body is more than likely to produce its own HGH after an intense session rather than a light session. But when we say "intense", well what is intense for you may not be intense for me.

-Gear

----------


## RedBaron

The type of intensity that would result in an increased secretion of HGH would have two elements - great intensity and short duration. You have to think along the lines of something like heavy leg day with low reps and heavy weights ... one of those where you have a puke bucket at hand after grinding out squat rep number 6-7.

In general, cardio or longer duration exercise is not going to help with increased HGH. At best, it will be HGH neutral, and at worse may prove to be counterproductive. The longer the exercise session runs, the more the body's natural sequence of events over a long exercise session are going to keep a huge HGH release at bay. That is one reason I have always kept my weight-lifting sessions as short and intense as is practical. Marathon sessions aren't really better unless you are training specifically for some endurance sport or event.

All of that said, there is no question that a good cardio session has a lot of benefits and should certainly be included ... but I would go ahead and take your HGH before. That is what I do - wake up, take 4 IU's of HGH, drink a tall glass of water with 10g of glutamine, and then hit my cardio session for 45 minutes 4 days a week. Doing it that way, you are going to burn a much greater percentage of fat for your cardio effort, and as already mentioned, breakfast with some carbs is a feasible thing to do much sooner.

----------


## pioneer69

thanks for the response, i will defo give that a go,is it okay to have a protein shake with that before the cardio or take the shake straight after the run as the protein shake i use contains 
:48g's of protein, 
:6 g's carbs 
:10g of glutamine & precursors 
:and 12g's of BCAAs 

to honest i cant afford to run it at 4IU's is 2 IU's not enough?
cheers

----------


## Gear

I usually have some multi V's and aminos prior cardio and leave all the proteins, carbs and fats post cardio.

In most cases 2IU won't do much unless you are after anti aging benefits. You may get a bit of fat loss at that dose, but generally 2 - 3IU is the minimum required amount.

Just try that dose and see what happens but don't expect too much.

-Gear

----------

